# Sublimate on 92% Nylon & 8% Elastane



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Good day
I got a small order to print on garments with 92%nylon & 8% Elastane. Its only wording and the client wants red wording on black garment.
Will sublimation work on this ?

What is other alternatives besides sublimate?


Many Thanks
Fiekyville


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Dye sub won't work on it since the fabric is not polyester... heat press vinyl made for nylon or screen print would be your best options.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

I think i'll use the OS ELASTIC PU (Polyurethane) vinyl that can stretch alot. Screen printing wont be feasible for such small orders.

thank you for your reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can not sublimate to dark fabrics. There is no white ink in sublimation.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

i know, i wanted to sublimate RED TEXT on the garment.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Red wouldn't work on black either. Can't dye-sub black fabric full stop.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for your replies. 
i pressed vinyl on it.. so i'll see how that holds up.
I've explained everything to the client. but he wanted to test with the vinyl.

Thanks again


----------

